# [UPDATE Saturday, Feb 8th) SF Cross Promo Thread



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

*****Updated Saturday, February 8th*******

Ok, folks, here's my vision for what this thread can be. Imagine you've written your book--you've toiled over it, sweat over it, maybe even bled over it a little (long story). And now you're ready to birth it out into the world, all tiny and wiggly.

Except here's the thing. As Patty and others have pointed out, no-one likes to read spammy posts on twitter or FB that only say "Buy so and so's book!"

Also, I don't think any of us want to endorse a book we haven't read.

But if we band together, there's a ton we can do without either of those things. My goal is not to help you promote a particular book or to temporarily increase your sales for an evening. My goal is to help you LONG TERM. I want my followers and fans to sign up for your mailing list. I want them to discover what a cool person you are, then, on their own, go peek at your books and say, "wow, I want to read these!" If I can help get you a true fan, that's waaaay more effective than just telling a few people to go buy your book.

So here's my plan. Help me test it. I've interviewed Patrice Fitzgerald, and we had a brief, fun talk about her and the book she recently released. I'm going to put the whole thing on facebook, and encourage my readers to interact with her. Patrice has agreed to give away 5 copies of her book. 1 to a random commenter on the interview post, and 4 more to the first 4 mailing list signups. Will you help me publicize this interview? Tweet it. Share it on FB. Come on over and ask her follow-up questions, and then tweet/FB about those. Mention the giveaway.
Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/EndiWebb/posts/529099613869782?stream_ref=10

In a few days, I'll get back with Patrice and see if it had any effect, and I'll report back here.

And then, I'll schedule the next one. I want to do one per week (given enough interest), and really focus on that author for a short period of time, and hopefully entice a handful of readers to sign-up for that author's mailing list, or like them on FB, or follow them on twitter--whatever the interviewee wants the most, I'll help with that.

I'd like to limit this to authors who are about to launch, or have just barely launched a book. Giving an author an extra little push at launch is of far more benefit than just smearing out an uncoordinated effort over a bunch of authors with an array of books, especially when you consider the effect that placement on a Hot New Release list can have on the current book, and the entire backlist.

So this is what I need from you:

1. Engage with this FB post (I'll also cross post to my website)
2. Talk about the FB post to your followers/other authors.
3. Mention here if you'd be willing to conduct similar interviews with the same author around the same time as me, that way we can have multiple days of activity to boost awareness about the author.
4. Any other ideas? Doesn't have to be directly related to the interview. Putting her book on your goodreads TBR list, for example

UPCOMING NEW RELEASES:
Nina Croft, Feb 24th
Burke Fitzgerald Feb 25th (or is it march 25th?)
(Let me know and I'll add you here)

Those who've offered to help so far (let me know if you want on and I'll add you):
Cherise Kelley
Edward M. Grant
Maia Sepp
Sam Peralta
Vincent Trigili
Gayle Ramage
Diedre Gould
Patty Jansen
A.K. Meek
Travis Hill
Moira Katson
CE Martin
Cora Buhlert
C.C. Kelly
Vera Nazerian
Sheila Guthrie
MT McGuire
Patrice Fitzgerald
Annette_G
Burke Fitzpatrick
Fishbowl Helmet
G. Wakeling
Trinity Night
Nina Croft

Those who have offered to interview:
Endi Webb
Chewie (Julie Dawson's dog)
Cora Buhlert
Annette_G
(tell me if you'd like to be on this list)

Remember, alone we are prawns, but together we are&#8230; uh, salmon?

******************* Original post **************************

Dear Science Fiction authors,

It is time. Our NA friends have a place on Kboards to hang out and cross-promo their work, and they do a fantastic job of it. I've watched (with just a teensy bit o' envy) how they manage to launch each other to the stratosphere. It's time to set up our own megathread. And we're going to rock it. That's right: ROCK IT.

For the past two years of writing and (half-hearted) promoting, I envisioned myself as an island. I wanted to be that guy who struggles and claws his way to the top by his own grit and hard work, and then, later, when I'm rubbing shoulders on the charts with Hugh and Holly and Bella and Liliana, THEN I'd reach down and help out the poor prawns that used to be where I was. But 99% of the time, that's not how life works. We need each other now, not then. We can't do it alone. We have to push each other up ahead of ourselves. Let others stand on our own shoulders and lift them to the next level.

I want a place where we can help each other launch our books. A place to organize blog tours, promos, covers/blurbs to showcase on each other's blogs/facebook/twitter/youtube/instagram/G+/etc. A place to maintain a good list of places that will review indie SciFi books by relatively unknown authors and maybe something like a checklist for an effective launch of a SciFi book/series (which might look a little different than the NA folks).

I have nothing to launch right now (more like end of March), but I'm willing to pay it forward. So if you've got an upcoming SF book launch coming up, list it here and let's band together to give you the biggest boost possible. I can keep the front page of this post updated so we know what's coming up.

I'd like to focus on new releases here. Trying to keep track of every promo on this thread would be time consuming, but managing a handful of launches every month would be doable. Please make suggestions for what we can do for each other to get the best launch possible. Some ideas:


A blog tour where all our posts point to each other (thanks, Edward Lake, for starting that off!)
Cover reveals and teasers a few weeks before launch on our blogs/websites (does this work for genres other than rom/NA?)
Tweeting each other around launch time (so we don't have to tweet about our books. Yuck.)
Time launches to coincide and including a very brief mention on each other's mailing lists.
Give each other cover quotes: "This book broke my kick*ss meter! Pure genius!" --Hugh Howey
Provide an extra pair of eyes for your blurbs to make them as polished and purchase-inducing as possible

(please suggest more ideas for what we can do for each other)

Do you have a SF book almost read for launch? Come list it here. Tell us your launch date, blurb, cover, what kind of stuff from the list above you want from us, and let's see if we can help you out.

-Nick/Endi


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread, Endi.  I don't have any ideas you haven't already mentioned, nor do I have a new release anytime soon, but I offer my support to those who do.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I think this is a great idea. I'm currently working on a near-future dystopia novella that will go live in March, and would love to take part. I'll have a cover, etc. in Feb.

Cheers!
Maia


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

Count me in! 

I have a Twitter follower count of ~6000 (with a follower:following ratio of 10:1), ~5500 on Facebook, ~1000 on Google+, and a small but core mailing list ~200. The caveat is that a lot of these are my poetry followers... who I am qualifying for SF, because I am expanding to SF. About 30% of them have already told me they also read SF.

I have no SF titles yet, but am in the middle of writing a series - mystery-thriller in a future setting.

One short story done, which will be released with the series. Cover artist engaged. ETA of first title in series is April, cover reveal in March.

However, I will tweet, share and do what I can to help others out.

Cheers!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am several months off yet in my next release, and pretty small fry as far as twitter/fb/email list is concerned - but do not mind paying it forward.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I have yet to finish my third sci-fi story but I'd be happy to take part in any way.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

My next will be out mid feb probably but I'm willing to play in the meantime!  I think we can probably do lots with cover reveals (sci fi does have the coolest covers), we can probably do some other visual things too.  Like maybe a costume contest at halloween where the best dressed character from one of our books wins (we ideally would get readers to do it, but we should do it too, just not as our own characters)  Or a world building contest where the best diorama/lego building/minecraft representation of one of the worlds or ships or vehicles or whatever wins.  I know it sounds like extra work, but if we do things that we find fun anyway, then it won't be and the readers will have fun too!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just launched a new book (second volume in the Ambassador series, in my sig file) and to entice friends to buy it, I've made it 99c. The intended price will be $6.99. My tradepub publisher will probably do the print version, as they have done with book 1. This is the most awesome small press in the world for letting me do this.

Personally, I am a little bit hesitant to cross-promote material I haven't read. If I recommend something, I want to know what I'm recommending. My blog readers expect that kind of honesty from me. I have posted some self-pub recommendations and will continue to do so. A fair size of my blog audience are traditional authors with agents or still looking for agents (remember those?). I'm a bit of a crossover beast.

That said, I'm always up to have a look at people's stuff. I have already recommended some authors from this board.

I think one of the things we can do is cross-promote each other's _blogs_ by doing guest posts etc.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm also a blogging newbie, but am willing to help where I can. I do think Indies pooling resources is a good way to go. I will also be having a release in the next few weeks.

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is a cross-link to the Project Wonderful thread. This seems to me an excellent venue for authors to advertise on each other's blogs without the hassle of trying to administer the project. In general, you don't need to pay for ad space on smaller sites, so we could easily use it as engine to cross-promote.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176601.0.html


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Here is a cross-link to the Project Wonderful thread. This seems to me an excellent venue for authors to advertise on each other's blogs without the hassle of trying to administer the project. In general, you don't need to pay for ad space on smaller sites, so we could easily use it as engine to cross-promote.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176601.0.html


Good idea!


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> Here is a cross-link to the Project Wonderful thread. This seems to me an excellent venue for authors to advertise on each other's blogs without the hassle of trying to administer the project. In general, you don't need to pay for ad space on smaller sites, so we could easily use it as engine to cross-promote.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176601.0.html


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Tonight I should be publishing Part III of "Ability" which will be the final part of the first 'book.' It's a much darker affair than the first two 'parts' so people will probably hate it (fine with me, I love it). 

As soon as Yoly @ Cormar gives me the final 'omnibus' cover (Ability is just one 60k word novel broken into three parts because I wanted to try serializing, which is good because I found out that I absolutely hate it as both a reader and author, and won't be doing it again), I'll publish that as well. 

I suppose I can find something to throw together as promo or such and then find one of you nice citizens to maybe do some cross-promoting (I'm a nobody, so you'll get very little in return from me for a bit other than genuine effort). 

I'm liking this (thread) idea.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just posted about Part I of 'Ability', AngryGames/Travis. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gayle-Ramage/307817215997247?ref=hl


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, Patty, for that link!

Also, Patty, you're right, we need to keep each of our individual audiences in mind, and not promote a work we think would damage our own brand. But like you said, there are always other ways to help each other beyond plugging a specific book, such as author interviews, cover and blurb reveals (I think that's possible without actually endorsing the product), tweeting about each other's author interviews, etc, all without ever saying, "Hey! You should go buy this book!"

No one should be expected to promote in a way that is uncomfortable for them.

In that vein, I'll take a look at your book tonight and see if it matches my audience. You too, Travis.


----------



## moirakatson (Jan 11, 2014)

Count me in! I'm always up for helping my readers discover new authors, and I have a new release coming out in June of this year  (Hopefully, the whole series will be out this year - but at least one manuscript of the three is done!)


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, what are people's twitter accounts?

I'm https://twitter.com/EndiWebb


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, the "real dark" stuff I could not promote and it would be a waste. Most of my fan mail I get is stuff like "glad to find something clean" and "great to see something light, seems everything is dark any more" type comments. So promoting a "real dark" book would 1) not sell any books as my readers don't want it, 2) risk damaging my brand. 

SF is a very broad genre so different sub groups of us will help different sub groups.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Hey, great idea! And I'm not just saying that 'cause I launched my latest military scifi/thriller this weekend.

Uh, what do we do?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got an SF novella as well as two SF short stories coming out in the near future and I've got a reasonably popular and active blog focussed on speculative fiction among other things. 

Like Patty I'm a bit reluctant to promote books I haven't read and I also don't want to overwhelm my blog readers with promotional posts. However, I run an irregular series of interviews with international indie authors (mostly SFF authors, though I've also interviewed a non-fiction writer) on my blog. I already interviewed a few KBers and wouldn't mind interviewing more, though I prefer to space out the interviews so as not to overwhelm my blog readers. Another thing I could imagine is running a monthly "New releases" post just listing newly released SFF books without comment. I'm open to guest posts as well, but they need to fit.

In general, we absolutely need to be open about what sort of books we write. For example, grimdark and Christian SF are not a good mix and crosspromoting them will probably annoy both audiences. Therefore, if a book contains swearing, sex, heavier levels of violence, explicitly religious content or anything else that might annoy somebody's target audience, we should say so from the start to give people the chance to opt out.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Most of my fan mail I get is stuff like "glad to find something clean" and "great to see something light, seems everything is dark any more" type comments.


Your peeps are my peeps!

Anymore of us with these peeps? (people)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Your peeps are my peeps!
> 
> Anymore of us with these peeps? (people)


Lots of us!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're talking about clean in terms of f-words, no, few of my books are clean. But they're not grimdark, and even my fantasy trilogy (which contains some really dark stuff) ends well. 

OK, there are no swear words in my kids books, but I'm hard pressed to think of any others. I'd say every one of my adult books has at least one f-word. Often, these are said by secondary characters.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

The scifi series in my signature is more YA and is pretty clean (no swearing or sex, but some violence), but the Space Opera series I'm working on for a March release has got a few f-bombs, some non-graphic sex, and plenty of violence. Not dark, though, just ... actiony. But I agree, don't piss off the readers and be promoting 

Patty, you're a scientist, aren't you? I've thought about doing a semi-regular series of interviews with scientists who write fiction. I'm a working scientist myself, and I'd love to talk to you about your experiences working in both worlds, and post it for my blog/FB readers.
(That's an open invitation to any other scientist/writers lurking here, too. Just PM me.)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure, but it's a fairly long time ago since I worked in science, so not all my replies will be current in terms of "what it's like". The whole accountability and justifying your time thing started to come in when I left, but of course the science itself remains science.

The book that's currently free is fantasy.

I write in three rough streams:

Space opera (this is where I have the most books out, including two series set in the same world about 200 years apart)
Hard SF (mostly shorter work, but one novel)
Fantasy

If anyone here at any one time like to read any of my works, I'm happy to send a Smashwords code.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Travis-
I retweeted a link to yours.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

C.C.,
Thanks for that. Great advice. I definitely do not want this thread to turn into a popularity contest. As for myself, I plan on promoting most of the stuff here, unless I see something with an obviously homemade cover, incoherent blurb, and a typo riddled sample. But in that case, I'm inclined to help the author improve it so that I _can_ promote it.

The goodreads TBR shelf is a great idea.

People, when you've got an upcoming new release to announce here, let's give it the full treatment: Post the cover, the blurb, a sample (or link to it), add the links to the book's goodreads page and any other page you want promoted. Tell us if you want to do author interviews. List your twitter handle. List your FB page. Tell us the promo price. Tell us about any youtube videos of you prancing around your lawn. List everything you can to give us the most options for promoting.

And, yes, please tell us the sub-genre, and tell us about any content some readers might find objectionable.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

All right, I'm in here too,   being an SF/F writer. 

Just finished a fantasy trilogy but my next trilogy project that will take up all of 2014 is YA dystopia, but technically it's really plain old science fiction, The Atlantis Grail.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

The kind of stuff I write is the light side of science fiction (no senates and political stuff). Think Doctor Who/Iris Wildthyme kind of science fiction. However, I don't have many readers so I don't know if they also like the harder stuff, too.

I'm happy to help promote, post cover reveals, guest posts, etc, on my blog.

My twitter handle is @garam81.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

> Also, Patty, you're right, we need to keep each of our individual audiences in mind, and not promote a work we think would damage our own brand.


Hrmm, this is actually good advice, and so I think I'll actually bow out of this thread since I'd rather not have anyone promote anything of mine and end up catching hell or even losing fans/sales from it.

I tend to write on the darker, grittier side, and as I've read through the thread just now, I'm in a very small minority. Reading through each post, I kind of felt my heart sink a little because I'm really feeling like the odd person out. This is NOT anyone's fault but my own for writing stuff that is edgier than the norm.

I don't have anything against the lighter, cleaner work that you guys put out (I've read a few authors in this thread, and I read all kinds of 'clean' or 'light' stories, I just prefer writing more 'adult' stories... which probably sounds condescending though it isn't intended at all, hopefully everyone knows what I mean).

However, I'm *very* glad to see SF authors beginning to come together and try to help each other out. I'll always shout from the rooftops that I believe we are *not* competitors, but we are a brotherhood/sisterhood and we should do what we can to help not only each other, but our 'genre' become popular and reach the largest possible audience of readers that we can. Teamwork, 110%, play to our strengths, work hard in the corners, keep their forwards to the outside, head on a swivel, etc. (that's from my locker room motivational speech between periods in hockey)

Thank you to everyone who gave me a little shout. I'll go back through the thread in a few minutes and try to return the favor.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

AngryGames said:


> I tend to write on the darker, grittier side, and as I've read through the thread just now, I'm in a very small minority. Reading through each post, I kind of felt my heart sink a little because I'm really feeling like the odd person out. This is NOT anyone's fault but my own for writing stuff that is edgier than the norm.


Funny. Reading this thread I got the exact opposite opinion that you did. I was thinking of bowing out because I was in the minority of light/clean.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

AngryGames, please don't drop out -- I like grittier books, though I haven't written any (as of yet!). I wouldn't have any problem sending out info about them.

I think it's been noted that we should have info about the book to be promoted so we can present it appropriately to our readers. Maybe we could do as Cora mentioned:



> Another thing I could imagine is running a monthly "New releases" post just listing newly released SFF books without comment.


Though we should probably note that we're posting the list as a cross-promo thing? Have a little avatar/icon for it? I don't know, I'm really new at ideas like this.

Oh, and I hope to have a SF book out by summer, it's about colonizing new planets, with some sabotage/dirty dealings involved.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

AngryGames said:


> Hrmm, this is actually good advice, and so I think I'll actually bow out of this thread since I'd rather not have anyone promote anything of mine and end up catching hell or even losing fans/sales from it.


Sorry, Travis, you're stuck here. We won't let you go.
You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I like the dark, gritty stuff too, AngryGames so as Endi says, you're here to stay!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Your peeps are my peeps!
> 
> Anymore of us with these peeps? (people)


Yes. I set out to write nothing more than a laugh riot. It is actually deeper than that bad things do happen but it's a Happy Ever After ending and there's a light lurve story in it (no squelchy stuff just a couple of snogs) and the swearing is in K'Barthan so it isn't actually swearing... although I think the word 'bastard' might crop up once or twice - not an issue in the UK but might be seriously dodgy in the US I know swearing is far less tolerated there.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, more generally,

The series I'm just completing is a humorous sci-fi/fantasy mash up and should be out in April and May this year. I'm happy to like people's pages. A bit leery of endorsing books I haven't read but I'm also very happy to interview people on my blog if you want to take part in my blog spot. I guess the best thing to do is give you a link and have a look. Basically, I've turned the interview into a game. You give me two links, some a blurb about a book you wish to publish and write 100 words about the five things you want to see expunged from existence and why they should be. I put them on the site and my (and your) readers vote. It's all very light and humorous. The next week, we see how well you've done.

Previous examples can be found here: http://www.mtmcguire.co.uk/tag/box-010

Have a look and see what you think. For legal reasons, I have to state that it's obviously not based, in any way, on Room 101; a BBC Radio 4 game, which was later transferred to TV.

If that all looks a bit scary you are welcome to do a guest post, instead. Feel free to write about yourself, say, what got you writing, something that inspired your books, things that help you write, tips for beginners... whatever you like (within reason). Ping me a PM if you're on.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

MTM, that looks really fun. I'm down for it in a few months when my new release comes out.

Anyone else launching this week or next? I'm willing to do a few author interviews this week to help out.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

C.C., I'll get to these later tonight after work.
Are you interested in doing an interview that folks here can share on FB/tweet/etc?


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

C.C. Kelly said:


> Sure.
> 
> Also, the post I just made about SFWG promotion is already taking shape. I think this could be pretty cool. I'm talking with the NA folks as well.
> 
> ...


I've a short that might work. Does it have to be a virgin story or can I have published it elsewhere? (very small scale).

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

M T McGuire said:


> Yes. I set out to write nothing more than a laugh riot. It is actually deeper than that bad things do happen but it's a Happy Ever After ending and there's a light lurve story in it (no squelchy stuff just a couple of snogs) and the swearing is in K'Barthan so it isn't actually swearing... although I think the word 'bastard' might crop up once or twice - not an issue in the UK but might be seriously dodgy in the US I know swearing is far less tolerated there.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Awesome! I count three of us now! Bastard is probably OK. My characters are all dogs, so I thought it was cute to make a joke about one being the son of a bitch... But I edited it out!

Yeah, mine are mostly silly laugh fests, too. And to be honest, the only thing that makes them SF is that my characters invaded Earth thousands of years ago (at the same time the humans think they domesticated them).


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

While I'm not interested in going the quid pro quo route, my dog is happy to review books. He's actually been a bit sullen recently because he hasn't gotten any new "reviews" to post (actually, Mom doesn't accept everything.) But if you can write a funny "book review" for your book as if it was written by my dog, I'll probably post it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

M T McGuire said:


> Also, more generally,
> 
> The series I'm just completing is a humorous sci-fi/fantasy mash up and should be out in April and May this year. I'm happy to like people's pages. A bit leery of endorsing books I haven't read but I'm also very happy to interview people on my blog if you want to take part in my blog spot. I guess the best thing to do is give you a link and have a look. Basically, I've turned the interview into a game. You give me two links, some a blurb about a book you wish to publish and write 100 words about the five things you want to see expunged from existence and why they should be. I put them on the site and my (and your) readers vote. It's all very light and humorous. The next week, we see how well you've done.
> 
> ...


ooo that looks fun... I might play!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

*sigh*






http://youtu.be/UPw-3e_pzqU

Right. I can't even get the youtube vid to embed properly. I don't think you guys want me bumbling around messing your stuff up...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW this thread must be working I know have some book about dog aliens on my Kindle in my TBR collection.... not sure how that happened!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

First of all, I'd like to add my voice to the "Travis, don't leave" chorus.

Secondly, let's try an experiment. I'm going to do an "Indie speculative fiction of the month" post on my blogs for newly released (i.e. in late December or January) indie speculative fiction. I'm going to list titles and blurbs in alphabetic order by author and probably include covers as well. I'll also design a banner. The post will go up in the next few days. Would be nice if people could share the post, once it goes up.

I've already included _Mask_ by C.C. Kelly as well as some books mentioned in the fantasy cross promo thread. If anyone else has a new SF book out, let me know.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> First of all, I'd like to add my voice to the "Travis, don't leave" chorus.
> 
> Secondly, let's try an experiment. I'm going to do an "Indie speculative fiction of the month" post on my blogs for newly released (i.e. in late December or January) indie speculative fiction. I'm going to list titles and blurbs in alphabetic order by author and probably include covers as well. I'll also design a banner. The post will go up in the next few days. Would be nice if people could share the post, once it goes up.
> 
> I've already included _Mask_ by C.C. Kelly as well as some books mentioned in the fantasy cross promo thread. If anyone else has a new SF book out, let me know.


I have book 2 in the Ambassador series out now, and it's on special as well http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0RC8HI

I was going to do a free books post. Everyone can let me know about their permafreebies.

Sorry, people, but I don't post book links on my Twitter and Facebook accounts unless I can recommend the book because I've either read it or a different book by the writer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Patty. I'll gladly add Ambassador, especially since I've read your work before and know that it's good.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Travis, don't self-censor.

Also, everyone else, I'd be totally willing to share interesting blog posts about writing, publishing, cover design, research for your stories or whatever.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Hrmm... okay, but the first time you guys get a nasty note/review/email because you recommended me (just be safe and give your readers the option of drinking bleach or reading whatever drivel I've written heh), don't complain when the torches and pitchfork crowd shows up to burn you out.

And because I can't resist pizza and robots (there better be a story in there about robots made of pizza...) I've 'borrowed' the book KOLL (well, in a couple of minutes when I steal my new Kindle PW out of my wife's hands).



> Profanity Rating - 3 out of 5.
> Body Bag rating - 5 out of 5.
> Mop Rating for Gore - 5 out of 5. Cheesy
> Sex Rating - 1 out of 5
> Hi-tech Rating - 3 out of 5


I'm liking this. What about a rating for 'controversial subjects'? The Part III of Ability I just published deals with the dark side of racism (for the record, I'm a very vocal proponent of equality regardless of race/gender/sexuality, and I tend write about these things sometimes, though not 'beat you over the head' style, even if a reviewer or two slams me because that's what they came away with (pushing an agenda, using my book as propaganda, etc)).

I guess I'm more of a 'raw' storyteller because I'm not afraid of losing readers or getting bad reviews. I know it's not for everyone, but it's hard for me to not put some kind of disclaimer in the description so readers don't wander into a minefield full of 'triggers.' I usually stick with 'mature language / themes' or 'Adult Themes' even though I sometimes want to leave a disclaimer that almost talks readers out of giving it a shot.

Right. So. Two very dark books published within three days of each other = me kind of a bit of a nervous wreck. I'll apologize one last time, and no more, but only if someone tells me how the hell to embed a youtube vid...

*(PS - the *sigh* was because I can't figure out how to get the youtube vid to embed, not because of the other stuff I'm whining about that makes you want to hold me down and force me to drink a molten lead cocktail)*


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> I have book 2 in the Ambassador series out now, and it's on special as well http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0RC8HI
> 
> I was going to do a free books post. Everyone can let me know about their permafreebies.
> 
> Sorry, people, but I don't post book links on my Twitter and Facebook accounts unless I can recommend the book because I've either read it or a different book by the writer.


I feel the same way, but I plan to read the people in this thread that might be good matches for my audience to recommend them.

How ever, if you get around to it... Enemy of an Enemy is permafree.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I got that one. I opened a new blog post which I will publish once I get a handful (four to six) freebies.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Hah! I figured it out all on my own. Someone give me a cookie!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

C.C.,
I tweeted your new(ish) release. Are you on twitter? I couldn't find you.

I'll send a drippy spoonful of this chocolate chip mint ice cream drowned in hot fudge to the first ten people who retweet.
(It might be a little melty before it arrives, though.)


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a great idea, and I'm happy to help promote others. I'm in the 2,000+ Twitter followers range. My FB count is perhaps 900. Please also think of me if you're looking for interview subjects.

By the way, I love the cover on "Mask."

"Karma of the Silo: the Collection" was published three weeks ago, and it contains all five books in my Karma series. It's a full-length novel based on Hugh Howey's WOOL, and written, of course, with his permission. The main character is someone who shows up in the first of the Shift books. It meshes with the events and timeline in the Silo Saga. I'd say it is very much in the same vein as Hugh's books, in case anyone has read them  and contains little profanity. My books do have a bit of sex, very tame and not graphic.

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to post my cover. I have it as a photo, on my desktop, as a file, etc., but not a link.... What am I missing?

*Blurb*

_Karma lives in the Silo, deep underground. She lives with a man whom she barely knows and with a name she doesn't remember choosing. When visions come to her about another husband, another way of life, and another world, Karma struggles to discover what came before.

Outside, there is only the swirl of toxic clouds and an endless darkness broken by the rare glimpse of a faded sun or a dim star.

Slowly, Karma learns where the real power is, and how to survive in this hellish concrete cylinder. Birth, death, love, murder, uprisings and Cleanings come and go over the years, but still she carries on.

Beaten but unbowed, Karma vows to preserve her memories of life above for those who will never breathe the open air. _

*Tweet* If you enjoyed #Wool and crave more Silo stories, try Karma of the Silo, set in the WOOLiverse. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HP9ZGI0

*Facebook* First there was Wool, then there was Shift, and it was all over with Dust. But if you ever wondered about some of the loose ends in the WOOLiverse, you'll want to check out "Karma of the Silo: the Collection." http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HP9ZGI0

Though there are only a handful of reviews for this omnibus, the individual ebooks have about 200 reviews together and have sold almost 20,000 copies in total since April.

My blog is www.PatriceFitzgerald.com

Thanks for any help on this, and let me know what I can do in return.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patrice-
It's also on your webpage, here:
http://patricefitzgerald.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Karma-of-the-Silo-Final-Ebook-Cover.jpg

Looks great-what a beautiful cover! I'll get to this tomorrow. I'm putting together a list of authors I want to interview, and you're on it. I'll let you know.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Awesome! I count three of us now! Bastard is probably OK. My characters are all dogs, so I thought it was cute to make a joke about one being the son of a b*tch... But I edited it out!
> 
> Yeah, mine are mostly silly laugh fests, too. And to be honest, the only thing that makes them SF is that my characters invaded Earth thousands of years ago (at the same time the humans think they domesticated them).


Mwah ha ha hargh! Excellent. I'm off to check out your site. ;-)

Cheers

MTM


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Patrice, I've scheduled your tweet for 11am.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

C.C. Kelly said:


> New or old stories are fine. It's about giving authors a platform to shamelessly promote to each other's fans under the guise of guest blogging or whatever.
> 
> \m/


Count me in then! How do I submit. Also YES I would be DELIGHTED to shout about it, link, woof tweet etc in as many places as possible.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> While I'm not interested in going the quid pro quo route, my dog is happy to review books. He's actually been a bit sullen recently because he hasn't gotten any new "reviews" to post (actually, Mom doesn't accept everything.) But if you can write a funny "book review" for your book as if it was written by my dog, I'll probably post it.


My cat was called Chewie, so obviously, I will have to submit a Chewy review. I can't wait to get writing, it will be so much fun!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

PatriceFitz said:


> *Facebook* First there was Wool, then there was Shift, and it was all over with Dust. But if you ever wondered about some of the loose ends in the WOOLiverse, you'll want to check out "Karma of the Silo: the Collection." http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HP9ZGI0


Facebooked. (And that's a gorgeous cover).


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

If anyone would like an interview on one of my blogs (I have three, LOL!) One for m/m romance, books & tales for fiction and my own author blog for fiction and non-fiction.

I should have some dates available in Feb and March.

This is the question page for the m/m romance:

http://zipperrippers.blogspot.co.uk/p/author-interview-questions_6.html

The questions are the same for my other two blogs, minus the m/m questions which may not apply. Feel free only to answer those questions you want 

Take care,
Annette


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patrice,
Tweeted your new release. I'll resurrect my Facebook page here soon and get you on there.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

I shared Maiasepp's Facebook post. And made a "formal" request for an interview.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks SO much Endi, Garam, and Maia.  You guys are awesome!  

I'm out of town until Sunday (getting some Florida sunshine while it's about 12 degrees here in Connecticut) but when I'm back I'm happy to reciprocate.  

What a great idea this was... to start this thread.

BTW, the cover is by the extraordinarily talented Mike Tabor, a cover artist whom Hugh turned me on to.  (Say that five times fast!)  He did all my Karma covers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Patrice, I'll be adding Karma to my upcoming (probably Thursday or Friday) "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" post.

Meanwhile, I don't have a new release to announce (should have something soon, though), but I just posted an interview with KB's own Edward M. Grant on my blog. Sharing would be appreciated.

If anybody else wants to be interviewed, let me know.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Cora, I wouldn't mind hosting a (re) post from one of your blog posts on my blog. I'm game for an interview, if you like.

Does anyone else have a freebie?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is something people can tweet:

What Science Fiction needs to do to stay relevant http://bit.ly/1dN6FGX

(it's a blog post I made about genre fiction about two weeks ago)

I refuse to spam "buy my book" links, unless I've read the book and then I'll tweet it once, but if you have any content/discussion, I'm happy to tweet that.

Social media is about interaction. I unfollow people whose feeds are full of buy-my-book spam. I don't tweet it, I don't retweet it, and my 4800 followers would not appreciate it if I did.

Let's make this about content and connection.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Patty, you'll fit right in with the interviews, especially since the series is called "Interviews with international indie writers". I'll send you some interview questions as soon as I've with a list. I usually tailor my questions to the person I'm interviewing.

A guest blog would be great. Maybe we could do this around the time the next _Shattered Empire_ novella comes out (in February or March).


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Here is something people can tweet:
> 
> What Science Fiction needs to do to stay relevant http://bit.ly/1dN6FGX
> 
> ...


I like that post, Patty. I'll tweet it in the morning and pull a quote from it.

I agree, I hate the constant "buy my book" tweets. But as a reader, I don't mind a few "I just released a new book!" tweets from the people I follow. It's news. I like news. And as long as it's only a handful from one author over the course of a week or so, I don't mind it, especially if they're tweeting about other things and interacting with people. And an author tweeting about another author's new release is even less annoying to me. But yeah, the steady stream of "buy my book" tweets for the same old books get pretty tiresome. I unfollow those people, and I won't do that myself.

I'm still meaning to pull together some author interviews. The day job has been a little crazy this week (luckily, the non-explosive kind), but I've been meaning to ask you. You still game?


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Angry_Games/status/428446464075759616

and

https://twitter.com/Angry_Games/status/428447175811407872

It *is* funny reading Asimov these days. Back then, everything was 'nuclear' this and 'atomic' that. It makes me wonder what new things we'll have in 20-50 years that will make us look back and cringe/laugh at the 'internet' and 'wireless' hehe.

I'm not a 'buy my book' spammer on Twitter, my blog, nor Facebook (I don't even bother posting about new releases to my actual personal account/friends anymore). Once or twice after I release something, but that's about all I'm good for. People hate it. I hate it. I unfollowed almost four hundred authors in a previous Twitter purge because all they did was spam spam spam. They were crowding out God, Ricky Gervais, and Raffi (yes, Raffi... he's an awesome Canadian besides being a guy who will put silly songs in your head until you feel like going into a homicidal rage!).


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Endi Webb said:


> I like that post, Patty. I'll tweet it in the morning and pull a quote from it.
> 
> I agree, I hate the constant "buy my book" tweets. But as a reader, I don't mind a few "I just released a new book!" tweets from the people I follow. It's news. I like news. And as long as it's only a handful from one author over the course of a week or so, I don't mind it, especially if they're tweeting about other things and interacting with people. And an author tweeting about another author's new release is even less annoying to me. But yeah, the steady stream of "buy my book" tweets for the same old books get pretty tiresome. I unfollow those people, and I won't do that myself.
> 
> I'm still meaning to pull together some author interviews. The day job has been a little crazy this week (luckily, the non-explosive kind), but I've been meaning to ask you. You still game?


I'm game. Just PM me the questions, or hang on, I'll post this and then I'll PM you my email address


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> Here is something people can tweet:
> 
> What Science Fiction needs to do to stay relevant http://bit.ly/1dN6FGX
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can jump in that. I'll tweet something like "You think she is right? " and link to you. See if I get any bites. 

As for buy my books spam- the first thing I do when clicking on a new twitter accounts to follow is look at their last 20-30 tweets. If it is all or mostly spam, I dont follow. I like following news feeds, and interacting with real people on twitter.

*EDIT:* Okay tweet scheduled for 9am - did not have your twitter account to mention, just the link.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patty,
Tweeted your blog post. Any retweeters?

I'll send over some interview questions in a little bit--I need to go make a cameo appearance in my lab.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> BTW this thread must be working I know have some book about dog aliens on my Kindle in my TBR collection.... not sure how that happened!


 

I have one about something you wrote, too!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I was going to do a free books post. Everyone can let me know about their permafreebies.


Dog Aliens 1 just went perma-free yesterday!    
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ABAXFCY

I'm going through this thread and the fantasy one and Tweeting the stuff my friends might like, but I only Tweet one or two per day. Don't want all my friends to unfollow me!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Here is something people can tweet:
> 
> What Science Fiction needs to do to stay relevant http://bit.ly/1dN6FGX
> 
> ...


LOVE this sentiment! OK, in that spirit, here's one of my blog posts everyone should feel good about sharing, along with a Tweet you can copy and paste if you want:

"SPOCON 2013 helped me realize why I like Science Fiction," says Cherise Kelley http://bit.ly/1b5wkI9


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> LOVE this sentiment! OK, in that spirit, here's one of my blog posts everyone should feel good about sharing, along with a Tweet you can copy and paste if you want:
> 
> "SPOCON 2013 helped me realize why I like Science Fiction," says Cherise Kelley http://bit.ly/1b5wkI9


Tweeted!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> LOVE this sentiment! OK, in that spirit, here's one of my blog posts everyone should feel good about sharing, along with a Tweet you can copy and paste if you want:
> 
> "SPOCON 2013 helped me realize why I like Science Fiction," says Cherise Kelley http://bit.ly/1b5wkI9


That's something I'll tweet. In fact, I just did.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> LOVE this sentiment! OK, in that spirit, here's one of my blog posts everyone should feel good about sharing, along with a Tweet you can copy and paste if you want:
> 
> "SPOCON 2013 helped me realize why I like Science Fiction," says Cherise Kelley http://bit.ly/1b5wkI9


I was just reading your site for the first time, and someone that lost 50 pounds (twice) I want to say, OMG!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR LOSS!!!!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, all of you!

I could use guest posts to keep my blog active. It doesn't have to be a weight loss topic. Any healthy living experience will do, such as a recipe, workout, or ... And you can put a bio at the bottom with one of your book covers linked wherever you want. 

Write the blog post and PM it to me along with your book cover url.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just tweeted your post, Cherise.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.

Shares and tweets are appreciated.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Shared on Google+ 

Garam, thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Cherise.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Tweeted


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm planning to launch my new website on 2-25, and @EndiWebb on twitter mentioned he had a book coming out then. 

Anyone else want to try to put together a launch part for late february? Anyone have anything to publish around then?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Tweeted that, Cora!

Any more people with free books?


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm hesitant to use Twitter at all. I can't look in the #sfifi or #sciencefiction tags without it being more than half full of "buy my stuff" posts. So damned annoying. I'd rather post a blog that announced something then post on Twitter that there's a new blog.

That said, I did launch a few speculative fiction short stories (I know, I know) yesterday, before seeing this thread. I'm so new to this whole thing it's ridiculous.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll include your shorts in the February Indie Speculative Fiction round-up, Cian/Fishbowl.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Fishbowl Helmet said:


> I'm hesitant to use Twitter at all. I can't look in the #sfifi or #sciencefiction tags without it being more than half full of "buy my stuff" posts. So damned annoying. I'd rather post a blog that announced something then post on Twitter that there's a new blog.
> 
> That said, I did launch a few speculative fiction short stories (I know, I know) yesterday, before seeing this thread. I'm so new to this whole thing it's ridiculous.


You never look at those hashtags. That's not how you use Twitter. You connect with people you know and talk to them, then you gradually expand your circle.

The hastags are handy for chat sessions where you don't follow all the participants, so you can still see all the responses.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Tweeted!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Tweeted!


Thanks, Vera.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Tweet Scheduled for 9am today on both of my twitter accounts.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Just back from a few weeks away and saw this....what a great thread!

I'm definitely up for some SF cross-promo. I don't have a new release.....I'm editing Bk2 of CRYO now, so it'll be up at the end of next month (hopefully). I do have a FB page, a couple of Google+ groups and am building my Twitter followers, so I'm happy to spread the word. I'm also happy to do book cover reveals etc on my website: www.geoffreywakeling.com

Glad to arrive at this party....though a little late.

Geoff


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

burke_KB said:


> I'm planning to launch my new website on 2-25, and @EndiWebb on twitter mentioned he had a book coming out then.
> 
> Anyone else want to try to put together a launch part for late february? Anyone have anything to publish around then?


Oh crap. I read that as 3-25 on twitter. Mine's launching on March 20th. Oops, sorry. But I'll help launch yours--let us know how we can help.


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'll include your shorts in the February Indie Speculative Fiction round-up, Cian/Fishbowl.


Much appreciated. I'll hopefully have a few more up by the end of next month.


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't have any SF book yet, as I said, but I'm starting to tease my existing readers, partially to find beta-readers and partially to see who I can convert to my SF titles. Launch date for the first in my SF series "Labyrinth Man" is April or May.

I should say that, like others, I won't promote books I haven't read or like... but when I like a book, I am an evangelist.

I will link to your interesting blog or article.

I will link to all book launches, for example:

"I haven't read John Smith's upcoming 'Space Yakuza' yet, but his fans are recommending it to me. You might want to check it out - launch date is April 17 . If you think it's good, let me know!"

...Having said that, I'll go through this thread today and tweet, FB, etc what works!

I'll let you all know when I have something worth sharing


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

BTW, feel free to friend me on Twitter, FB, etc - links are in my sig, but...

Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/semaphore
Facebook author page - https://www.facebook.com/SamPeralta
Facebook personal - https://www.facebook.com/semaphore1
Google+ - https://plus.google.com/u/0/101164302204603536350/about

Ignore the poetry, I am transitioning to SF (unless you like poetry!)


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post is up and crossposted to my publishing blog as well.
> 
> Shares and tweets are appreciated.


Facebooked


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

Shared Cora Buhlert's round-up of titles on Facebook as well!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tweets, links and shares of my Indie Speculative Fiction round-up of the month. If you have an SF, fantasy or horror book coming out in February, let me know, so I can include it in my February round-up.

Meanwhile, I posted an interview with KBer and SF writer Matthew Alan Thyer on my blog today. Any shares or tweets would be appreciated.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the tweets, links and shares of my Indie Speculative Fiction round-up of the month. If you have an SF, fantasy or horror book coming out in February, let me know, so I can include it in my February round-up.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted an interview with KBer and SF writer Matthew Alan Thyer on my blog today. Any shares or tweets would be appreciated.


I've just shared it on Google+.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I want to get involved in this. I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm probably a better SFF writer than romance writer. There are some loose ends I need to tie up before I'm ready to focus on my sf pen name again. I should probably log into that account to go further.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

garam81 said:


> I've just shared it on Google+.


Thanks, Gayle.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the tweets, links and shares of my Indie Speculative Fiction round-up of the month. If you have an SF, fantasy or horror book coming out in February, let me know, so I can include it in my February round-up.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted an interview with KBer and SF writer Matthew Alan Thyer on my blog today. Any shares or tweets would be appreciated.


Google+'d


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Trinity Night said:


> I think I want to get involved in this. I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm probably a better SFF writer than romance writer. There are some loose ends I need to tie up before I'm ready to focus on my sf pen name again. I should probably log into that account to go further.


The more, the merrier!


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Tweeted you, Cherise.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All, just found this thread and I'm really interested in joining in - just have to work out how I can contribute. I have a website (www.ninacroft.com), but not really a blog - though I could change that and do guest posts. I have a facebook author page and a series page (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nina-Crofts-Blood-Hunter-Series/310169389126595) and a twitter account - @Nina_Croft.

I write space opera romance -among other things - some are self-published, some with Entangled Publishing. Death Defying, Book 3 in my Blood Hunter series is releasing 24th February. Some bad language (but not worse than I use myself - honest) and some sex and violence (but definitely not gratuitous).

Here's an Amazon link:



My publisher is putting the whole series on sale at 99 cents each so I plan to do a whole load of promo - but again - just not sure what yet.

Anyway, any help and suggestions appreciated - now I will go back and do some tweeting and stuff.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> Tweeted you, Cherise.


Thanks!

Welcome, Nina!


----------



## Marcella (Mar 22, 2013)

Were it not for the awesome people on this board, I'd never known that my time-travel mini-series should be categorized as SF. I had planned to stick it under historical fiction 

I don't tweet, and I have rather lame Facebook page, but I'd be happy to contribute by posting to it. I'll be releasing "Lost," the second story in the trilogy this month.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Worldcon 2015 is going to be here in Spokane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Who wants to share a booth with me?!?!!?!??!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!??
I'll help you get cheap accomodations!!!!!!!!
(I would offer my floor, but my dogs might eat you...)

Sasquan - The 73rd World Science Fiction Convention / "Worldcon"
Spokane, Washington, USA • August 19-23, 2015

http://sasquan.org/

AAAaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Nina Croft said:


> Hi All, just found this thread and I'm really interested in joining in - just have to work out how I can contribute. I have a website (www.ninacroft.com), but not really a blog - though I could change that and do guest posts. I have a facebook author page and a series page (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nina-Crofts-Blood-Hunter-Series/310169389126595) and a twitter account - @Nina_Croft.
> 
> I write space opera romance -among other things - some are self-published, some with Entangled Publishing. Death Defying, Book 3 in my Blood Hunter series is releasing 24th February. Some bad language (but not worse than I use myself - honest) and some sex and violence (but definitely not gratuitous).
> 
> ...


Belated Hello, Nina!

Have Liked your Facebook page.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey, Nina! Sorry I didn't see your post earlier. Welcome!

BTW folks, I'm going to update the first page here tonight with a nice summary/compilation of resources. I'd like to do a weekly or biweekly update where we keep the first page updated with a summary of all the book launches coming up in the next few weeks. If we're organized we can make a bigger splash. Stay tuned.

(and if you have a book launching in the next two weeks, post it now!)


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

I've updated the first post.

Tl;dr version: here is my interview with Patrice Fitzgerald:

https://www.facebook.com/EndiWebb/posts/529099613869782?stream_ref=10

Please share the fb post, and engage. She's giving away a few copies of her ebook to a random commenter, and the next 4 mailing list subscribers.

Thanks!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> I've updated the first post.
> 
> Tl;dr version: here is my interview with Patrice Fitzgerald:
> 
> ...


Commented!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> I've updated the first post.
> 
> Tl;dr version: here is my interview with Patrice Fitzgerald:
> 
> ...


Shared the post on Twitter and G+ 

Geoff


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Commented!


Thanks, Cherise!

I'm tweeting a bunch about the interview, folks, feel free to retweet. @endiwebb


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Just retweeted your interview with Patrice, Endi.

Regarding Worldcon, is anybody going to London this August?

Also don't forget to mention any of your new SFF releases, so I can include them in the February Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up. So far I've got Nina's and Fishbowl's as well as someone from the fantasy thread.

Finally, I've got a new SF story out: The Iron Border: A Dystopian Tale


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, Geoff and Cora!

I just wanted to add that I added quite a bit to the first post on page 1. I'd like to keep updating that first post with a "What's happening the next few weeks" so there is a one-stop-shop to know how to help promote.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Sam Peralta said:


> BTW, feel free to friend me on Twitter, FB, etc - links are in my sig, but...
> 
> Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/semaphore
> Facebook author page - https://www.facebook.com/SamPeralta
> ...


Added you on most of these places...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the tweets, links and shares of my Indie Speculative Fiction round-up of the month. If you have an SF, fantasy or horror book coming out in February, let me know, so I can include it in my February round-up.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted an interview with KBer and SF writer Matthew Alan Thyer on my blog today. Any shares or tweets would be appreciated.


Tweeted!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Regarding Worldcon, is anybody going to London this August?


Cora, I'm in London but I've never been to one of these events. Going to look it up now as I'd definitely be up for going!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tweet, Vera.

Geoff and anyone else, here is the official London Worldcon website.

http://www.loncon3.org/


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks so much, Endi, for the interview and for spreading it around.  It was great fun getting a chance to talk to you about this stuff!

And thanks to Cherise, Geoff, and Cora for sharing.

I'm about 90% sure I'll be in London for Loncon... and I just heard that the 2015 one is in... Seattle, I think?  Somewhere on the West Coast of the U.S.

We're all going to crash at Geoff's place in London this summer, right?  (kidding!)

This is a wonderful thread and I appreciate the work everyone is doing to contribute.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

That was really fun, Patrice! We got a bunch of retweets out of it. Let us know if you see any noticeable effect on the mailing list.

Anyone else up for an interview next weekend? Someone who's launching a book soon/just barely launched?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, so been thinking lots (and hard) about wanting to be supportive but also not wanting to tweet/fb a book we haven't read/may not be appropriate for our audiences/ etc. which I think is a legitimate concern that lots of folks seem to have. Also been thinking about how hard it seems to be to reach fans through conventional adverts (like collective mailing lists, goodreads, etc) so I wanted to find a solution for both issues.

Don't know how many of you are gamers or if anyone reads Gamestop, but it's a gaming magazine that has a sort of "what's happening" calendar every month with gorgeous pictures and release dates, etc. They don't just list games, they also list movies, comics, shows, anything that can relate to that culture. So I thought, we have all these really striking book covers that vary wildly- probably more wildly than any other genre, why not use it? So I found this wordpress plugin that lets me do a sort of pinboard calendar. We've had the superplague at my house this past week so this might not look that impressive, but I just ran up a few events to show you what I'm talking about: http://www.scullerytales.com/?page_id=75 (I know it's a lame title and I know CC Kelly's book was released a while ago and that the facebook interview is gone by, these were just examples and for me to get familiar with the program)

anyway, I am happy to put it up on my little blog which has (deservedly) zero audience, but there is also a way for others to embed it if they have a wordpress blog. The plugin is called localendar and after you embed it, you can choose to use my existing calendar (localendar username dkgould) or you can create your own. I think there are other ways to embed it in other sites too, but I haven't checked it all out yet. If we want to I think I can also make it so anyone can add an event, but again, my fevered brain hasn't figured it out yet. For now, if you guys send me a book cover and release date I can put it in (or book cover and promo date or website logo and interview date, however you want to do it) I started small and bought like the medium sized program, so for now I only have 5 mb of space for pictures, so I will probably erase old ones as we pass by those months, but I'll keep them on the computer and pull them back up as needed! (and if we find we need more space in a few months and this is all working beautifully, I'll buy the more expensive one).

So send me your events and also I'm a super noob at conventions, so send me those too if you know of them (I'll put in Loncon). You can post them here if you want, I'll keep checking the thread, but it will probably go up faster if you email em to me [email protected] (and yes, there can be more than one event a day). Sorry if that's really long to read, I'm really, really sick this week, but I was excited to tell everyone!

eta: forgot to say, when you click on the pretty book cover, movie poster, whatever it is, it will give you more details (like book blurb, site, etc)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

How did I miss the updates on this thread? 
And now my head is spinning trying to catch up.

I have  a new title (Quantum Tangle, in my sig) coming out toward the end of February. 
Cons aside, are there any promo opportunities coming up?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Added Quantum Tangle to the 28th with a link to your site Quiss.  As you get closer and firm things up, if you want a bigger pic or another blurb let me know and I'll change it (and of course add whatever link updates are appropriate! I can make it bleed into March too, so that it stays on that front page for longer)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> and I just heard that the 2015 [Worldcon, *Sasquan*] is in... Seattle, I think? Somewhere on the West Coast of the U.S.


It's going to be here in Spokane, WA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 280 miles east of Seattle, almost in Idaho. The theme is Bigfoot (Sasquach)!

http://sasquan.org/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

dkgould said:


> Okay, so been thinking lots (and hard) about wanting to be supportive but also not wanting to tweet/fb a book we haven't read/may not be appropriate for our audiences/ etc. which I think is a legitimate concern that lots of folks seem to have. Also been thinking about how hard it seems to be to reach fans through conventional adverts (like collective mailing lists, goodreads, etc) so I wanted to find a solution for both issues.
> 
> Don't know how many of you are gamers or if anyone reads Gamestop, but it's a gaming magazine that has a sort of "what's happening" calendar every month with gorgeous pictures and release dates, etc. They don't just list games, they also list movies, comics, shows, anything that can relate to that culture. So I thought, we have all these really striking book covers that vary wildly- probably more wildly than any other genre, why not use it? So I found this wordpress plugin that lets me do a sort of pinboard calendar. We've had the superplague at my house this past week so this might not look that impressive, but I just ran up a few events to show you what I'm talking about: http://www.scullerytales.com/?page_id=75 (I know it's a lame title and I know CC Kelly's book was released a while ago and that the facebook interview is gone by, these were just examples and for me to get familiar with the program)
> 
> ...


The calendar on your blog is sweet!

I thought you were going to suggest we create a group ad for Gamestop magazine, though, and I was all over that! LOL! I'll be getting new book covers at the end of March and will be anxious to show them off.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> We're all going to crash at Geoff's place in London this summer, right? (kidding!)
> 
> This is a wonderful thread and I appreciate the work everyone is doing to contribute.


Arrrgh. You know I'm a writer, right? That I sit in front of my computer all day? (dashes around decorating and cleaning).

Geoff


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> The calendar on your blog is sweet!
> 
> I thought you were going to suggest we create a group ad for Gamestop magazine, though, and I was all over that! LOL! I'll be getting new book covers at the end of March and will be anxious to show them off.


group ads in gaming mags is definitely something to consider seriously (or gaming sites too), but we'd need a central place to funnel them to where they could browse and buy. A sci fi specific vendor. Sort of like if curse.com and jinx.com had some kind of weird, tentacled book baby. (or if one of us was persuasive enough to get one or the other to sell books too ) definitely a good idea but something for long term. Got to learn a lot more coding for that one


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

dkgould said:


> group ads in gaming mags is definitely something to consider seriously (or gaming sites too), but we'd need a central place to funnel them to where they could browse and buy. A sci fi specific vendor. Sort of like if curse.com and jinx.com had some kind of weird, tentacled book baby. (or if one of us was persuasive enough to get one or the other to sell books too ) definitely a good idea but something for long term. Got to learn a lot more coding for that one


Drivethru fiction fits the bill, I think.

https://www.drivethrufiction.com/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

dkgould said:


> group ads in gaming mags is definitely something to consider seriously (or gaming sites too), but we'd need a central place to funnel them to where they could browse and buy. A sci fi specific vendor. Sort of like if curse.com and jinx.com had some kind of weird, tentacled book baby. (or if one of us was persuasive enough to get one or the other to sell books too ) definitely a good idea but something for long term. Got to learn a lot more coding for that one


PS But I would rather funnel them to a little webpage we create with just our books on it where if they click through on my book it takes them to my book's page on my blog.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

dkgould said:


> Added Quantum Tangle to the 28th with a link to your site Quiss. As you get closer and firm things up, if you want a bigger pic or another blurb let me know and I'll change it (and of course add whatever link updates are appropriate! I can make it bleed into March too, so that it stays on that front page for longer)


You da BOMB! I'm taking a five-day weekend for the final polish. Where do I sent the larger image?

Re DriveThu - I have a few titles there. Not doing much, but the site is feature-rich and definitely well-targeted.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Drivethru fiction fits the bill, I think.
> 
> https://www.drivethrufiction.com/


yeah, that's what I was thinking but I have very very limited experience with it, just put my last book up about a month ago. Still haven't played around with promos or bundling or anything yet  somebody SCHOOL ME!  I think it's a good fit though because people are coming there for all kinds of reasons and are browsing for lot of different things in our niche, it's like the perfect draw in point. I wonder if there is a way through bundling or with their corporate stuff (I know they allow publishing companies, maybe instead of a publishing company we could have a kind of collective? and then make our own landing page inside drive thru fiction?)

Quiss- send it on to [email protected] whenever it's ready!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

dkgould said:


> maybe instead of a publishing company we could have a kind of collective? and then *make our own landing page inside drive thru fiction*?)


That would be great! Julie (Bards and Sages) has such a page there. Who is brave enough to bell the cat ask her about it? 

A few of us did a bundle there in December. It's super easy. That's another alternative.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> That would be great! Julie (Bards and Sages) has such a page there. Who is brave enough to bell the cat ask her about it?
> 
> A few of us did a bundle there in December. It's super easy. That's another alternative.


lol sent her a pm


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Arrrgh. You know I'm a writer, right? That I sit in front of my computer all day? (dashes around decorating and cleaning).
> 
> Geoff


Don't worry. We know (well, I do - can't speak for anybody else) that London is a big city and that odds are you're on the other side of town from Excel.

Chris, I'll include _Quantum Tangle_ in my Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, which will go up on February 28.

Regarding _DriveThruFiction_, they're running a "Bloody Valentine" sale on books with dark romantic content from February 14 to 17, which might be something for DK Gould to include in their calendar feature (which I love BTW). I have books included in that sale. Anybody else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, kiddies. I'm here!

The easiest way to do what you are considering doing is to have one person be the "publisher" and responsible party. You would then set up "sub-categories" under the main publisher for each author. You can see an example by looking at my listing on RPGNOW (which is a sister site of Drivethrufiction). You can see how I have separate categories for different types of products. Note: the publisher would have to have the actual files to upload to the site. This can't be done across publishers. If you are looking for something to allow individual publishers to all upload together, you probably want to talk to the guys at Drivethru directly to see what they could do for you. They are very interested in anything that will drive traffic to the site, so they may be open to the idea.

There is a tool in the publisher tools called *Freelancer and Licensor Royalty Tools*. You could set up each individual sub-publisher in this tool so that you can run individual sales reports and send them to each publisher. You can even set up the account so that it will "auto-pay" each sub-publisher for you, deducting their payments from yours. (Note: the payment is done in the form of site-credit, not direct payout to Paypal. However, you can always cash out site credit to paypal yourself. But it is very simple to run reports with these tools so that everyone is kept honest with the reporting.

And before anyone asks, yes, I might be persuaded to set this all up under my umbrella account. But I could only do it under two conditions:

First, people can't constantly be making changes to the listings and requesting constant uploads of new files. This is labor intensive, and I have my own projects to run. If folks expect to be able to constantly make changes as often as they change their socks, it would be too unwieldy.

Second, my account with OBS is considered an "exclusive" account because my RPG products are exclusive to their sites. This does not apply to fiction. Only RPGs. However, because of that I get 70% as opposed to the 65% others get. I'd be keeping that 5% as compensation for my time.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> And before anyone asks, yes, I might be persuaded to set this all up under my umbrella account. But I could only do it under two conditions:
> 
> First, people can't constantly be making changes to the listings and requesting constant uploads of new files. This is labor intensive, and I have my own projects to run. If folks expect to be able to constantly make changes as often as they change their socks, it would be too unwieldy.
> 
> Second, my account with OBS is considered an "exclusive" account because my RPG products are exclusive to their sites. This does not apply to fiction. Only RPGs. However, because of that I get 70% as opposed to the 65% others get. I'd be keeping that 5% as compensation for my time.


I say we go for this!

To clarify, Julie, You would be able to set up a landing page within Drivethrufiction where only our group's books were listed, yes?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Cora- I'll add that to the calendar when I get back on tonight!! sounds awesome   I'll check and see if I can see the books that are already listed, if anyone else has books in there, let me know!

Julie- thank you so much for stopping by.  I think the 5 percent commission is totally reasonable whether it's you or someone else that does this, that's a lot of uploading to go through and hassle.  Guess we should start figuring out which books/ which ads (I know it's difficult to get into some of those magazines but it might be cheaper and reach a wider audience to go on some of their sites, like 1up or something.  I'll start investigating . . .)  Another quick question, the publisher promotion points- would we get more if we have more books (just curious how this all works, want to take full advantage if we can).  And would whoever does the organizing get shafted at tax time?  I'd want to make sure it was all fair for everyone.  

going to ruminate and make dinner . . .


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, Dierdre, this sounds way interesting. Keep us updated.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

okay, going to post this simultaneously in a couple of places so if you've already read about how to embed the what's happening calendar (I know, I know I have to come up with a cooler name) then ignore this probably overlong post.

The more places we get this (or other) calendars up, the better it's going to be. Remember you can always email me about a release, a promo or non book stuff (like movies, games, new trance music, I don't know, whatever is new and exciting in Sci Fi) and I will add it. I have not yet figured out if folks can add their own events yet, I'm still learning all this stuff. Anyway, this is a way to get people excited about what's going on that won't be "backing" any particular book or event. (I know that's a concern when people are asking you to promote something you haven't read or don't know anything about) This is just all the stuff that's going on with pretty, pretty pictures. Here's the link to the calendar on my site, just so you can see what it looks like http://www.scullerytales.com/?page_id=75 Please don't send people there! Not because I wouldn't appreciate it, but because once you have people on YOUR site, you should be doing everything possible to keep them looking at YOUR stuff and using YOUR affiliate tags. So here's how to take the calendar and put it on your own site:

1. If you have a wordpress site: download and install the localendar plugin. It's free. Add a new page, before the text box there should be a little red and white box with a 1 in it. Click that. Enter the name of the calendar: dkgould and pick "fully interactive embedded calendar" below that (unless you want one of the other options. Iframe looks good too if it doesn't throw off your template). Next pick the style. I've played around with it and although I like the pinboard style, the block style (either month or week) seems to look better to me, but it's totally up to you. That's it. Hit publish. You never have to touch it again.

2. If you have a different kind of site that you can play with the html:
For an embedded calendar place this code where you want the calendar for a full month view: 
for a week view:

If you prefer an iframe: 
month view: http://www.localendar.com/public/dkgould?style=M4

week view: http://www.localendar.com/public/dkgould?style=W0

you can change the height and width if you like or change the scrolling to "yes" to customize it more. That's it, you'r done, you never have to touch it again.

3. If you would like to put it on your facebook page: (I just finished doing this on the After the Cure page- it doesn't show up on the main page but as a tab. I just gently prompted fans to click on the tab, I'll see if I can find a better way later) Go to your page and in the Facebook search engine, type Static Html iframe. You should see an app with a gray star thingy. Click on that and go through the quick little registration for your page. It'll take you back to your page. Just below the admin panel next to your picture panel will be that little gray star app. click on it, there will be three tabs. On the index tab make two break tags (that's 
) to make sure the calendar is centered. Then I chose week view because it was less overwhelming on the facebook page than the month one was. So paste: https://www.localendar.com/public/dkgould?style=W0
(you'll see I changed scrolling to yes for this one, it is necessary) click "publish and save" and then check it on your page. You can now rename the grey star thingy by clicking on the little pencil icon in the corner (I named mine Scifi calendar) and change the icon (I used those groovy old spaceship library stickers for sci fi as mine). That's it you are done, you never have to touch it again.

So far, that's all I've got. If you have other places you want it, let me know and I'll hunt around for other ways to embed. I'm kind of a coding newb, but if you have trouble, let me know and I'll try to fix it. Don't forget to send me your events!! (email me at [email protected]) I'll do my best to keep up! By the way, if you want to make your own calendar instead (don't worry I won't be offended, still learning, the software is at localendar.com)


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

p.s. I'm an affiliate tag dunce by the way.  If you want to send the correct affiliate link for your book when you send me the other info, I'll be happy to put that in as the buy link.  It's YOUR book, you should be making as much as you can from it.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today, 2/26/2014, at 9am EST a blog post about Cherise Kelley's Dog Aliens will hit my Facebook, Twitter, and website. I expect this will make her totally rich and famous, so I wanted it documented here that it was my post that caused her to skyrocket to fame!  

I am testing this to see how my readers will react to this kind of post. If it works well I will from time to time highlight authors whose books I have read and feel would be a good (even if a bit loose) fit with my readers as part of my contribution to this thread. When it goes up, I would love it if some of you retweeted/etc and shared it so she gets the biggest bump possible. Comments and suggestions on this idea are also welcome.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Today, 2/26/2014, at 9am EST a blog post about Cherise Kelley's Dog Aliens will hit my Facebook, Twitter, and website. I expect this will make her totally rich and famous, so I wanted it documented here that it was my post that caused her to skyrocket to fame!
> 
> I am testing this to see how my readers will react to this kind of post. If it works well I will from time to time highlight authors whose books I have read and feel would be a good (even if a bit loose) fit with my readers as part of my contribution to this thread. When it goes up, I would love it if some of you retweeted/etc and shared it so she gets the biggest bump possible. Comments and suggestions on this idea are also welcome.


Post is live... http://www.losttalesofpower.com/2014/02/26/dog-aliens/


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Post is live... http://www.losttalesofpower.com/2014/02/26/dog-aliens/


 gaah . . . so . . . early! put you on the calendar, I'll send out tweets in a little bit. After coffee.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

dkgould said:


> gaah . . . so . . . early! put you on the calendar, I'll send out tweets in a little bit. After coffee.


LOL Sorry - I start my day 5am ... so 9 is four hours in already.


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I've recently released my first book, Oranje, which is sci-fi/space opera. Would it be possible for me to be part of this cross-promo effort?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> LOL Sorry - I start my day 5am ... so 9 is four hours in already.


 west coast here  I'm up, I swear.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

jacklusted said:


> Hi, I've recently released my first book, Oranje, which is sci-fi/space opera. Would it be possible for me to be part of this cross-promo effort?


 Of Course you can! Let me know if you are having sales, interviews, etc, and I'll add it to the calendar. And I think if you have a tweet you want sent out, there are some people doing that, and if you want to do interviews or guest posts on blogs, I think there's someone doing that too (actually, I think there's more than one doing that). Let us know which you want or need (or if there's something else too!)


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

Anything that can be done would be great, this is the first book i've done so I'm new to all of this marketing stuff. I'm more than willing to do interviews or gues posts, or could take part in some twitter stuff.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Vincent- Thanks for the interview link. I'll do some stuff with it later today.

Jack- Welcome! I'll tweet and do some FB for you. PMing you now.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Post is live... http://www.losttalesofpower.com/2014/02/26/dog-aliens/


Thanks so much! One little, well, two little requests? Could you add buy links to your blog post and mention that both are FREE? 

*FREE eBook*: Kindle | Nook | iTunes | Sony


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

jacklusted said:


> Anything that can be done would be great, this is the first book i've done so I'm new to all of this marketing stuff. I'm more than willing to do interviews or gues posts, or could take part in some twitter stuff.


Pinned!

You can increase the visibility of the pin by commenting on it. 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/107523509827687631/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Post is live... http://www.losttalesofpower.com/2014/02/26/dog-aliens/


Pinned and Facebooked! Thank you sooooooooo much!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks so much! One little, well, two little requests? Could you add buy links to your blog post and mention that both are FREE?
> 
> *FREE eBook*: Kindle | Nook | iTunes | Sony


Hmm.. the image is already linked to the buy page on Amazon, I guess I did not make it clear enough. Will make it more clear in a bit when I can get back to my desk to work on it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Pinned and Facebooked! Thank you sooooooooo much!


If you comment on my facebook post, it might give it more visibility to?

https://www.facebook.com/VincentTrigili

Not really sure how Facebook works honestly


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> If you comment on my facebook post, it might give it more visibility to?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VincentTrigili
> 
> Not really sure how Facebook works honestly


This is absolutely true. Commenting on each other's posts is even better than posting our own or sharing each other's. Here are mine about my book and Jack's book, if anyone wants to comment on them and on Vincent's Facebook post and make them more visible, that would be helpful and very much appreciated!

https://www.facebook.com/cherise.kelley/posts/10152297826142853

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/107523509827687631/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Jack, I'll include your book in the Indie Speculative Fiction round-up of the month, which should go out on Friday.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Cora, I have two short stories that went up in the past week or so. Here are the links if there is space in that roundup-

smarturl.it/DarknessDefied
smarturl.it/RisingForce


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (Jan 12, 2014)

Since I just missed the cut off for last month's, I thought I'd jump in again and ask that my two SF collections be included. They're small short story collections, about 12k words each total, 4 and 3 shorts respectively.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4BXQYE/?tag=kbpst-20
and
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4F5814/?tag=kbpst-20

Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

No problem, Endi and Fishbowl, I'll include your stories.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Endi and everyone: Thank you very much for the interview! I believe it did get me a few new sign-ups for my list (I'll look at the dates to determine the effect) and I appreciate the exposure.

As Endi knows from our FB group, I have two books zipping up the charts now and I thought I'd share the combination of things I did to make that happen. My "big" book that includes all five of my Silo stories is typically at $5.99, but I lowered the price to 99¢ on Tuesday, and spread the word on several FB pages that allow promo posts. I also asked friends to talk about it. Tuesday evening brought my KBoards listing, and today I had the BookBub ad come out at around 7:00 p.m. EST. As a result, in the last two days that book has gone from a ranking of #25,000 to #112, and sold 1,000 copies.

I am in a fortunate position, because the book has 15 reviews and an overall rating of 4.8 out of 5, and I have a quote from Hugh endorsing the story. It was released in early January. It's also the compendium of the five books that have come out since March of last year and been reviewed a total of 200 times and sold almost 20,000 altogether.

As luck would have it, Tuesday was the day the first book in the series (only 10K words) finally went free on Amazon. I'd been trying to make that happen for a month. So that book is now about #225 on the Free list, and has been downloaded about 1500 times since yesterday. This is a big week for me! Anyone who feels moved to spread the word about the permafree (I hope!) book would be very much appreciated. Here's where you find that one: http://www.amazon.com/The-Sky-Used-Blue-story-ebook/dp/B00C0G25AA

And here's the omnibus, which will stay at 99¢ through the weekend at least. http://www.amazon.com/Karma-Silo-Collection-Omnibus-ebook/dp/B00HP9ZGI0

If there's a better way to do this--supply ready-made tweets or something for FB--please let me know. And I will get busy spreading the word for others on this list, I promise.

Oooh... update! It's at #107 right now. Hoping to crack the top 100. Woohoo!

Thanks for anything you can do.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patrice,
I'm so happy for you! Ride the wave!


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, Endi!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Just posted books by Endi, Patrice and Fishbowl in my new FB science fiction books page. Don't expect a lot...it only has 4 likes so far as it was only started yesterday! 

Also posted in a couple of my G+ groups that I'm trying to grow, as well as Twitter. If I've missed anyone off, let me know. Particularly for the Science Fiction Books group (https://www.facebook.com/ScienceFictionBooks), I'm going to need deals, new releases AND regular books to post on a daily basis.

Geoff


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> Endi and everyone: Thank you very much for the interview! I believe it did get me a few new sign-ups for my list (I'll look at the dates to determine the effect) and I appreciate the exposure.
> 
> As Endi knows from our FB group, I have two books zipping up the charts now and I thought I'd share the combination of things I did to make that happen. My "big" book that includes all five of my Silo stories is typically at $5.99, but I lowered the price to 99¢ on Tuesday, and spread the word on several FB pages that allow promo posts. I also asked friends to talk about it. Tuesday evening brought my KBoards listing, and today I had the BookBub ad come out at around 7:00 p.m. EST. As a result, in the last two days that book has gone from a ranking of #25,000 to #112, and sold 1,000 copies.
> 
> ...


I pinned your free book last night and then the KBoards server went down when I tried to tell you about it, LOL!

Congrats on your success! I think your AWESOME covers are what clinched it for you! Wow!

Going forward, I think the best bang for our buck would be to comment on each other's book promo Facebook posts by promo sites such as ENT, POI, KFD, and the new promo site that GWakeling is starting.

Comments bring Facebook posts up in the news feeds of everyone who has liked the promo site's page.

Likes on a Facebook post only are effective on the liker. Likes only tell Facebook to show the liker more of the page's posts.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

GWakeling said:


> Just posted books by Endi, Patrice and Fishbowl in my new FB science fiction books page. Don't expect a lot...it only has 4 likes so far as it was only started yesterday!
> 
> Also posted in a couple of my G+ groups that I'm trying to grow, as well as Twitter. If I've missed anyone off, let me know. Particularly for the Science Fiction Books group (https://www.facebook.com/ScienceFictionBooks), I'm going to need deals, new releases AND regular books to post on a daily basis.
> 
> Geoff


I think I'm safe in assuming you can post any of the sci fi books in any of the signatures in this thread!

And thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I think I'm safe in assuming you can post any of the sci fi books in any of the signatures in this thread!
> 
> And thanks!


I agree.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I think I'm safe in assuming you can post any of the sci fi books in any of the signatures in this thread!
> 
> And thanks!


That should keep me going for a few days.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, Geoff! This is a tremendous group, and I think we're already seeing the synergy possible. I agree that commenting on FB posts is more effective than just clicking like, and it barely takes a moment. And I agree that it's my gorgeous Mike Tabor covers that helped my books be noticed.

And just to show you what is possible... _ta da!_ *I made it up to the #95 spot on the overall paid Kindle Bestseller List!*


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

PatriceFitz said:


> *I made it up to the #95 spot on the overall paid Kindle Bestseller List!*


 It was totally my order that pushed you over the top! (Just kidding!) congratulations! I hope you get even higher and stick around a few weeks/months


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> Thanks. I agree that commenting on FB posts is more effective than just clicking like, and it barely takes a moment. And I agree that it's my gorgeous Mike Tabor covers that helped my books be noticed.
> 
> And just to show you what is possible... _ta da!_ *I made it up to the #95 spot on the overall paid Kindle Bestseller List!*


You're welcome, and *CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for February is now up on my blogs:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/02/28/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-february-2014/

Links, tweets and shares are appreciated. And don't forget to let me know about any new March books you might have.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Links, tweets and shares are appreciated.


got you in a couple places  13 books this month, wow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, DK. Lots of new releases this month, though some of them were shorts and novelettes.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Cora- I tweeted your roundup, and I'll FB it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Endi.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Facebooked and Google Plussed, Cora. 

Can anyone help me out?

Until Sunday, I'm having a 99p/99c sale on one of my time travel books, The Shoemaker's Son. If anyone could help spread the word, I'd really appreciate it. I'm rubbish coming up with decent tweets, so here's a link to my Facebook page (a post about the sale is the top post on the page, no idea how to link directly to it).

https://www.facebook.com/GayleRamage 

Thanks.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Put The Shoemaker's Son on the calendar and liked your post on FB (is that what we are supposed to do or are we supposed to comment?  I can't remember which one gets you seen by more people, someone want to edumicate me again?)  I'll send out a tweet later when there are more folks up and about over this side of the world.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

dkgould said:



> Put The Shoemaker's Son on the calendar and liked your post on FB (is that what we are supposed to do or are we supposed to comment? I can't remember which one gets you seen by more people, someone want to edumicate me again?) I'll send out a tweet later when there are more folks up and about over this side of the world.


Thanks very much. 

I *think* comments get you seen by more people (though I could be wrong). But please don't feel that you have to comment if you don't want to.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

@Cora -- Thanks for including Echoes on the list. 

I've never actually posted in this thread before, you guys, mostly because I just recently found out it existed. But I wanted to let you all know that I'm a newbie sci-fi author with a modest blog/social media following, and I accept author interview, guest post, and book spotlight requests. If you have a new book coming out, please contact me, and I'll schedule it for the next available spotlight post. I'd love to help out some fellow sci-fi writers.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Welcome, Therin. 

And thank you for your kind offer. I won't have anything new for a wee while but I'm sure others on the board will take you up on it. Oh, and I love your cover, btw.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

garam81 said:


> Facebooked and Google Plussed, Cora.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> ...


Added The Shoemaker's Son to my new Science Fiction Books FB page (https://www.facebook.com/ScienceFictionBooks). Hope the promo works well for you!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

garam81 said:


> Welcome, Therin.
> 
> And thank you for your kind offer. I won't have anything new for a wee while but I'm sure others on the board will take you up on it. Oh, and I love your cover, btw.


Thanks!

Yeah, I hope I can help a few writers out.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

GWakeling said:


> Added The Shoemaker's Son to my new Science Fiction Books FB page (https://www.facebook.com/ScienceFictionBooks). Hope the promo works well for you!


Thanks! And here's hoping!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

tknite said:


> @Cora -- Thanks for including Echoes on the list.
> 
> I've never actually posted in this thread before, you guys, mostly because I just recently found out it existed. But I wanted to let you all know that I'm a newbie sci-fi author with a modest blog/social media following, and I accept author interview, guest post, and book spotlight requests. If you have a new book coming out, please contact me, and I'll schedule it for the next available spotlight post. I'd love to help out some fellow sci-fi writers.


You're welcome, Therin. I spotted your book in your sig on another thread and since it was newish and spec fic, I included it. Hope you get a bit of buzz out of this.

I will probably take you up on your offer sometime, especially since I have an SF novella coming out soonish.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:



> You're welcome, Therin. I spotted your book in your sig on another thread and since it was newish and spec fic, I included it. Hope you get a bit of buzz out of this.
> 
> I will probably take you up on your offer sometime, especially since I have an SF novella coming out soonish.


Great! Shoot me a message any time. I'd be happy to feature your novella.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey there, Therin! Welcome!

I'll be posting an interview of Jack Lusted early next week on my facebook page (if I can just get back to responding to his answers--haven't forgotten about you, Jack!).

When I post the interview, if people could comment on it and help get a conversation going that would be wonderful--as someone said above, FB rewards posts that drive engagement with more eyes.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I posted this a few weeks back as it's own thread, but I thought I'd let everyone know that I am hosting an author feature on my site for Sci-Fi, Horror and Fantasy authors. micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html you can see what it looks like.

I also have posted the conclusion to my serial in the short-stories section.

In other news I have been brought on as a co-host of the webcast "The Megapods" it's everything SF, Fantasy, Paranormal, Horror etc. etc. etc.

we will be doing author interviews and they have already booked some pretty big name actors and directors from the genre. Check it out www.theMegapods.com

If you are interested in either the author feature on my site or the Podcast/Webcast please contact me through my site.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

garam81 said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> I *think* comments get you seen by more people (though I could be wrong). But please don't feel that you have to comment if you don't want to.


Yes, comments get you seen by more people.

I commented.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Micah Ackerman said:


> I posted this a few weeks back as it's own thread, but I thought I'd let everyone know that I am hosting an author feature on my site for Sci-Fi, Horror and Fantasy authors. micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html you can see what it looks like.
> 
> If you are interested in either the author feature on my site or the Podcast/Webcast please contact me through my site.


Thanks, Micah, for letting us all know. I hadn't seen your earlier post. Welcome!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Yes, comments get you seen by more people.
> 
> I commented.


Thanks, Cherise.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I cross-promote one book (usually self-published, often from KB members) with each of my newsletters. It's got to be a book I've read, or am reading, and have enjoyed, but feel free to suggest. Also feel free to sign up. Link in signature


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, by the way, guys, I have Echoes up for $0.99 until Tuesday night. Just in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Patty,

I'm launching the first book of my space opera series on March 20th. Would you consider looking at it for inclusion in the newsletter? PM me if you're interested. 
Here's the blurb (cover will be a Jason Gurley creation, but not until just before launch):



> The Corsican Empire, or New Rome, as it styles itself, extends the reach of the "Pax Humana" across the thousand worlds, ruling with force and fear.
> 40 years ago, they returned to Earth, subjugating it and claiming the ancient home of humanity for the Empire.
> 
> Now, in 2675, Earth fights back.
> ...


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

I interviewed Jack Lusted! Please go comment and share. Fawlty Towers quoting is also encouraged.

https://www.facebook.com/EndiWebb/posts/540591866053890?stream_ref=10


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for March is live. This time around, we have a whopping 23 books, many of them SF and most by KBers, so come and check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/

Tweets, shares, likes, +1 are appreciated.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

@ Cora -- Liked, tweeted, shared.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Therin.

Plus, if anybody has a new SFF book out in April, let me know, so I can include it in next month's round-up.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for March is live. This time around, we have a whopping 23 books, many of them SF and most by KBers, so come and check it out:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
> ...


Liked on FB...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for March is live. This time around, we have a whopping 23 books, many of them SF and most by KBers, so come and check it out:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/03/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-march-2014/
> ...


+1 shared on Google+


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am planning a cover reveal in April... maybe on the 10th. Still debating. Hoping the book will be out in May... but we will see!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Maia and Cherise.


----------



## Percy-san (Feb 24, 2014)

Howdy, y'all! I figure this might be the best thread to ask in...

See, sci-fi's a new genre for me, so I'm not really sure of the best way to promote the space opera I just published. What options exist for a new sci-fi book with no reviews by an unknown author?

I need to build up my social media presence before I'll be of any help to anyone in this thread, I think. As of right now, I'm not even on Twitter


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Welcome, Percy. So far, the only thing that has worked for me has been publishing a sequel and then making the first book free.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

This isn't happening for until week after next, but I wanted to make everyone aware now.

I'm having a super mega promo week for Echoes from April 28th to May 2nd. It'll be $0.99 for the entire week.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for April is up. Again, we have a wide variety of exciting new books, so check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/04/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-april-2014/

As always, tweets, likes, shares, +1 are appreciated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blogs:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/

Again, there are many books by KBoarders included.

As always, tweets, likes, shares, etc... are appreciated. And if you have a new speculative fiction book coming out in June, feel free to let me know.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

awesome!  I'll send some facebook and tweet stuff out in the am!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just crossposted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May to my personal and publisher blogs:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/05/31/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-may-2014/
> ...


Thanks, Cora!

I recognise Ellissa and Ceinwen from here, too. Looks like I'm in good company.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Indie Speculative Fiction Round-up for June is up, featuring a stunning 29 books, many of them by KBers, so check it out:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/

As always, likes, shares, tweets, +1 etc... are appreciated. And if you've got a new work of speculative fiction coming out in July, let me know.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction Round-up for June is up, featuring a stunning 29 books, many of them by KBers, so check it out:
> 
> http://corabuhlert.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
> http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/06/30/indie-speculative-fiction-of-the-month-june-2014/
> ...


Cora,

Heir's Revenge should be out in July, I hope.

Also, does anyone have a suggestion for a book to include in my newsletter that I hope to send out today?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me know when it's out and I'll include it. I also featured your Queen and Country books.

As for suggestions, I just posted 29 of them.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Cora, Thanks for the Dreaming of the Sea mention in the May round up! Sorry, I missed that!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

No problem, Heidi. I'm always pleased to feature interesting indie spec fic books. Let me know if you have a new one.


----------

